# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  أفضل 5 وصفات طبيعية لتطويل وتكثيف الشعر بسرعة

## كلمة شرف

_أفضل 5 وصفات طبيعية لتطويل وتكثيف الشعر بسرعة_ 
عزيزتي اليك  أفضل 5 وصفات طبيعية  لتطويل وتكثيف الشعر بسرعة
 االوصفة الأولى
المكونات :
نعناع اخضر .
شاي اخضر .
ليمون .
كوب ماء ورد او زهر .
ماء عادي .
الطريقة:
اخلطي المكونات في قدر و ضعيها على النار حتى تغلي ثم دعيها تبرد لمدة ساعة
خلال هذه الساعة اعملي لشعرك حمام زيت من(زيت خروع زيت الثوم زيت النخاع زيت زيتون ) او مجموعة الزيوت التي تناسب شعرك
وبعد مرور ساعه اغسلي شعرك من الزيوت بالشامبو ثم اغسليها بهذه الخلطة
و ستلاحظين التحسن على شعرك و سيطول كثيرا في شهر فقط .
و كرري هذه العملية مرة كل اسبوع.
الوصفة الثانية
المقادير
- 1علبة زيت نارجيل الاصلي
- ملعقة كبيرة زعتر مطحون
- ملعقة مطحونة من بذور البصل الي نزرعها
- ثوم مطحون فص واحد
- ورق نعناع طازج  لاضفاء الرائحة الزكية وتقوية الشعر
الطريقة
تخلط هذه المقادير مع بعض و توضع على الشعر لمدة 3 ساعات مرتين في الاسبوع مع مساج لفروة الراس ولضخ الدم في عروق الراس و  بمجرد ان تغسلي شعرك و وهو مبتل ضعي (نقطتين زيت لوز حلو نقطتين زيت سمسم )  هذه سوف تزيد في طوله بسرعه .
الوصفة الثالثة
المقادير
- بصله متوسطه الحجم مقسمه الى اربع اقسام
- 2 فص ثوم مقسمين الي نصفين
- 3 ملاعق كبيره سدر مطحون
- زيت خروع
- زيت زيتون
- كمية من الماء
الطريقه
ضعي البصل والثوم  الماء( حددي كمية الماة التي تناسب طول شعرك )  وخلي البصل والثوم يغلي في الماء الى ان يصبح لون الماء اصفر
ثم صفي الماء من الثوم والبصل

و اخلطي باقي المقادير (سدر،زيت خروع،زيت زيتون) في الماء واعجينهم مثل عجينه الحنه لاهي سائله ولا جامده نص ونص و اتركيها الى ان تبرد قليلا
و ...ولا جامده نص ونص و اتركيها الى ان تبرد قليلا
و ضعيها على شعرك في المساء و اغسليه، ويفضل تستخدمينها مرتين بالاسبوع لنتيجه اسرع
الوصفة الرابعة
المقادير
- حنا مطحونه(الكميه تتحدد حسب طول شعرك)
- فنجان محلب مطحون(المحلب غير الحلبه وتلقينه عند العطار لونه سكري على بيج)
- فنجان حبه سوداء مطحونه (-حبة البركه)
- ملعقه كبيره مسمار مطحون (القرنفل)
- ملعقه كبيره قرفه مطحونه
- نصف علبة زبادي
- ملعقه كبيره خل تفاح او خل ابيض
- فنجان من اي زيت متوفر عندك ويفضل زيت زيتون او خروع او لوز او جوزهند
- فنجان عسل
- بيضه واحده.
الطريقة
تعجنين الحناء اولا بماء دافئ يميل للحراره ثم تضيفين باقي المقادير وتخلطينها جيدا وتغطينها وتتركينها تخمر على الاقل ساعه كامله ويفضل تعجنيها في الليل وتحطينها في الصبح بس لاتخمرينها اكثر من ثمان ساعات
تقسمين شعرك اقسام صغيره و تضعين الخلطه من الجذور للاطراف وبعد مات نتهين ارفعي شعرك لفوق ولفيه بورق التغليف البلاستك ثم لفي عليه شيله وخليه على شعرك  على الاقل خمس ساعات ثم اغسليه ونظفيه بالشامبو,و يفضل تزيتينه بعد يوم اويومين بأي زيت عندك وشوفي النتيجه .
تستعمل مرتين في الاسبوع.
الوصفة الخامسة:
المكونات: 
نواة التمر عين الجمل( نوع من انواع المكسرات تسمى بهذا الاسم) بمقدارين متساويين
( والمقدار تقريبا : 2 كأس بلاستيك لكل منهما )
بيالة حلبة
بصلة مقطعة قطع كبيرة
2فص ثوم مقطع قطع كبيرة
بصلة مفرومة فرم ناعم نعصر مائها باليد
2فص ثوم مفروم نعصر مائه باليد
كمية كافية من الجرجير(نعصره) مقدار كأس واحد (بلاستيك) معصور
علبة كاملة كبيرة زيت جوزالهند
علبة كاملة كبيرة زيت دابر املا الاصلي (الاخضر) مش الاصفر
علبة كاملة زيت الأس(من العطار) ...
كمية قليلة جدا من دهن الورد(من العطار)
الطريقة
1- نأخذ (نواة التمر عين الجمل) ويحرق على النار ثم يطحن جيدا ثم يعجن بدهن الورد الى ان يصبح مثل المرهم ((وتستخدم هذه الوصفة ايضا لتغزير شعر الحواجب))
2 – نطحن الحلبة
3- نخلط الزيوت (زيت جوزالهند زيت دابر املا زيت الاس) في علبة كبيرة
4 – نضيف ماء البصل والثوم المعصور بواسطة اليد ماء الجرجير (المعصور)
5 – نضيف على الزيوت ( في نفس العلبة الكبيرة الي خلطنا فيها الزيوت) نضيف(نواة التمر عين الجمل)المطحون الحلبة المطحونة
6 – نضيف على الزيوت قطع البصل والثوم في نفس العلبة الكبيرة (( ويمكن اضافة الفلفل الاخضر الحار بعد تقطيعه ))
7 – نرج العلبة حتى تختلط الزيوت والحلبة و..و..و..مع بعض.
8-تترك ليلة كاملة قبل الاستخدام حتى يأخذ البصل والثوم مفعوله على الزيوت
طريقة الاستخدام  :
1- تدلك فروة الرأس جيدا مع الاطراف
2- يغطى الشعر بالغلاف البلاستيك الخاص بالأطعمة ( حتى تأخذ الوصفة مفعولها جيدا)
3- يترك على الشعر مدة تترواح بين ( ساعتين الى ثمان ساعات )
اقل مدة :ساعتين لتأخذ الوصفة مفعولها
وأكثر مدة : ثمان ساعات
(انا عن نفسي اتركه بشعري ثمان ساعات والحمد الله مافي أي اثر للتساقط او اجهاد الشعر او فروة الرأس)
4- يستخدم يوميا لكن يجب اعطاء الشعر فترة راحة كافية.( يعني بعد ماتغسلينه بالشامبو تخليه بدون وضع أي كريم او زيت علشان ماتجهدين فروة شعرك لأنك راح تحطين زيت يومياًً)
(اما اذا كان شعرك يحتاج للكريم او الزيت بعد ماتغسلينه بشامبو يفضل انك تستخدمين شامبو مرطب مثل شامبو دوف 2في1 لجميع انواع الشعر،عشان مايخليه جاااف،او أي شامبو ثاني مرطب،واذا كنتي ماتقدرين تستغنين عن الكريم بعد ماتغسلينه يفضل انك ماتكثرين من الكريم بس مسحات خفيفة على الشعر،عشان مايتطاير هذا اذا كان شعرك جاف)
وعلى فكرة:ترى هذي الوصفة ...على انها تطول وتكثف الشعر بعد تنعمه،ومع المداومة تشوفين شعرك صار مايحتاج أي كريم،بس غسليه بشامبو ومشطيه وخليه يجف على الراحة وبتلاحظين نعومته صارت طبيعية وماتحتاجين لشي..(خصوصا اذا كنتي تغطين شعرك بالغلاف البلاستيك الخاص للأطعمة،لأن الشعر يتشبع من الزيت)

----------


## الوسادة

[align=right]شكرا عالوصفات الرائعة 
 :KittyDance:  :KittyDance: 
[/align]

----------


## roba.ahmed

شكرا عالوصفات الرائعة

----------


## sarah-333

:Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7):  :Bl (7): شكرا

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

ra2e3 jedn had lmwdoo3

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

